# Who's the cutest animal?



## Rachel.FOB.21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Most of them are pretty cute in general. But who's the cutest? As for me, I'd have to say that it's Stitches. He's just too adorable!


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 23, 2009)

Puddles would be my choice.


----------



## meshach (Jul 23, 2009)

stitches all the way hes my next door buddy in my town


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think the coolest villager is Snake or Drift.

P.S. I'm Purple Text now!


----------



## Saud (Jul 23, 2009)

Mint is sooooooo cute


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 23, 2009)

ROSIE!!!

Aw... how adorable.


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

Caroline. But that may be cause she's my next door neighbour :3
I'd hate to see her go xD


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2009)

Tough one but I'm going to have to say Daisy, when I first got ac ww she was the first animal I bumped into and she's just too cute. 
I have loads of other favourites though, lol


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 27, 2009)

Nibbles! So cute.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 27, 2009)

TOM NOOK. DUHHH


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 27, 2009)

Daisy and Stitches.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jul 27, 2009)

I liked Sally and pecan.


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 27, 2009)

Resetti. How cute is that lidl pick axe he carries around and waves at you in his cute lidl angry way? XDDD


----------



## melly (Jul 27, 2009)

I forgot her name, but she's a tan kowla with a hubiscus in her head\
she's so adorable


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 27, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> I forgot her name, but she's a tan kowla with a hubiscus in her head\
> she's so adorable


Alice? I she blonde?

Pelly and Phyllis <333


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 27, 2009)

Resetti is cuter than all. BOW TO RESETTI'S CUTENESS! BOW TO IT!

XDDD


----------



## melly (Jul 27, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh yes :] thanks


----------



## Hugh-and-Me (Jul 30, 2009)

Hugh rosie and goldie.never had rosie but i saw her in the anime film.


----------



## Erica (Jul 30, 2009)

*




the little nookies tommy and timmy^^
*


----------



## rozono (Jul 30, 2009)

i like sterling


----------



## melly (Jul 30, 2009)

no wait! Tangy!! she's the cutest, she's that little kitty with a orange head and a leaf on her forehead
she just moved into my town


----------



## Numner (Jul 30, 2009)

Nook's nephews ftw


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 30, 2009)

nook


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 30, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> nook


He's not cute. He's a stalker who can't walk upstairs so he hires too child racoons to do his dirty work...


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 30, 2009)

rozono said:
			
		

> i like sterling


Do you have an image you can show me? I wanna see him 'cuz we share a birthday. And for the record, Resetti is the cutest. xD


----------



## Svedka (Jul 31, 2009)

Stitches for sure, we have the same birthday and he is just too adorable.


----------



## The Bell Boy (Jul 31, 2009)

I choose Rosie


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 31, 2009)

hmm out of animals that were in my town, i would have to say, Carmen. but she moved months ago.


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wolfgang or Purrl is the cutest to me. I love those two so much. ^^


----------



## Brandon (Aug 6, 2009)

Coco. Or Bob. :B


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Aug 6, 2009)

ItsTehCooper said:
			
		

> rozono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH! So not just villagers?
Kicks in City Folk has GOT to be the cutest animal. ^^


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 6, 2009)

cookie is cute too! she just moved in about a week or two ago


----------



## [ Insert Your Name Here ] (Aug 6, 2009)

Uhhh Rocco? lol I'd have to sayyyyy Umm A Bug?


----------



## Stopit540 (Aug 6, 2009)

Poppy def. is the cutest by far


----------



## GenoFan (Aug 6, 2009)

I like Blaire. Shes beautiful and adorable!


----------



## Stopit540 (Aug 6, 2009)

poppy is much more cute none of the other squirrels compare


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 7, 2009)

Stopit540 said:
			
		

> poppy is much more cute none of the other squirrels compare


Apart from Nibbles, she's the cutest by far.


----------



## iNSTiNCTx3 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cookie


----------



## Away236 (Aug 7, 2009)

roald acts adorable...but he doesn't look particularly "cute"


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 7, 2009)

Punchy, Mitzi, Tangy, Robin, Yuka . . . The list goes on and on.


----------



## Cheese (Aug 7, 2009)

Nate or Scoot


----------



## Niall (Aug 7, 2009)

Coco


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 7, 2009)

portia


----------



## Kiley (Aug 7, 2009)

Cobb or ffilbert 
(cobb is from the gc version).


----------



## chimchar gal (Aug 8, 2009)

peanut =3


----------



## Brandon (Aug 8, 2009)

Niall said:
			
		

> Coco


THANK YOU, SOMEONE AGREES.

My friend said her face was a hideous gyroid with three pleasure holes. -_-


----------



## yianni1578 (Aug 8, 2009)

Moe or Static


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 8, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> Niall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with your friend. Well about the gyroid bit anyway. Not the pleasure holes.


----------



## AnimalCrossing Boy (Aug 8, 2009)

TANGY


----------



## Dr.B (Aug 8, 2009)

I think Peanut is the cutest






Also I think Ronald is the coolest


----------



## ACIsMyLife4Ever (Aug 9, 2009)

Bill.

http://www.animalxing.com/images/characters/acds/Bill.gif

There's nothing more to say.


----------



## Laeric (Aug 9, 2009)

stitches ftw!


----------



## scrunch (Aug 10, 2009)

MELBA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Away236 (Aug 13, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> Niall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol xD


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 13, 2009)

Joey!


----------

